# Can anyone ID the plane this instrument cluster came from?



## Capt. Vick (Oct 27, 2015)

A friend of mine found this in a shoe store window in New York City. Any idea what plane it's from?


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Oct 27, 2015)

4 engine jet or turbo prop. Any part numbers on the inside of the panel?


----------



## Capt. Vick (Oct 27, 2015)

That's all he got...


----------



## Capt. Vick (Oct 29, 2015)

My friend who photographed it was also posting looking for an answer and got this back:

"OK, It's from a Lockheed C-141 Starlifter, Flight Engineers Station.

I posted it and got a few replies from ex USAF Flight Engineers who recognised it straight away.

They all said "… I spent hours starting at that panel…"

How much were they asking for it?

The C-141 was retired from USAF inventory 9 years ago.

Cheers"


----------

